
Show HN: Kmdr.sh, CLI tool for explaining commands from your terminal - ediardo
https://github.com/ediardo/kmdr.sh
======
dastx
Sure I'll put in my command into a tool that doesn't make it clear that it's
using an api to do what it does. Why can't this all be done locally and the
options found through manpages?

~~~
ediardo
Noted. We have to add more details as to why kmdr cli today doesn't pull from
your system.

The biggest obstacle for doing that is parsing manpages. Kmdr uses
explainshell.com's parser for extracting options from manpages, but the parser
fails to detect many options and subcommands' options. Kmdr's repository of
definitions extends past man page parsing thanks to human verification and
additions that help us to explain commands with subcommands, e.g. docker,
kubectl, docker, git, npm, yarn, pip, etc..

------
ediardo
Hi, you can check the demo website at [https://kmdr.sh](https://kmdr.sh) with
no installation required.

